# iMac G3 Blue bondy 233Mhz



## Ludo67 (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
je vient d'acquérir un imac g3 233Mhz (pour 70 euro  ), et j'ai eu un soucis au niveau du clavier, en fait toutes mes touche "QSDFGHJKLM" ne marche pas...? Coîncidence ce sont toutes les touche du milieu, j'aimerai juste savoir si cele est dû a un mauvais réglages? et comment y remédier?

Merci!!


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2006)

Je pense plut&#244;t que le clavier est mort, teste avec un autre clavier c'est le plus simple, sinon, ach&#232;te un clavier apple, &#231;a ne co&#251;te pas une fortune


----------



## Ludo67 (11 Août 2006)

Ok, mais j'aurai aimer garder ce clavier la, il va avec mon imac et ma belle souris ronde (le tout en bleu), le clavier blanc ferai tache...
pfff


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, mais j'aurai aimer garder ce clavier la, il va avec mon imac et ma belle souris ronde (le tout en bleu), le clavier blanc ferai tache...
> pfff



Le clavier blanc s'est aussi fait en ... noir, avec souris assortie. En plus, ce clavier et cette souris sont de vraies daubes (clavier à peine moins ****** qu'un clavier de portable, et souris impossible à prendre correctement en main, pas étonnant qu'Apple ait vite remplacés ces accessoires indignes d'un Mac !


----------



## Ludo67 (11 Août 2006)

Ok, mais jveut un clavier qui aille avec le reste....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, mais jveut un clavier qui aille avec le reste....



Le clavier et la souris dont je te parle &#233;taient ceux fournis avec les s&#233;ries suivantes d'iMac G3, donc ils ne font pas "tache" !


----------



## Ludo67 (11 Août 2006)

OK je verrai, merci!


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2006)

Moi je te comprend, je garde en effet le clavier d'origine de mon Mac Biondy et j'aime cette sourie contrairement a pas mal de monde. Si elle avait &#233;t&#233; optique, je l'aurais encore a cot&#233; du Mac mais la boule s'encrasse trop donc elle est dans le tiroir mais je la garde car je la trouve g&#233;nial


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2006)

J'ai eu cet iMac et le seul truc que je n'appréciais pas trop, c'est l'absence de la touche SUPPR.


----------



## Ludo67 (12 Août 2006)

iduck< effectivement je vient de v&#233;rifier, non il n'y a pas de touche suppr, 


gwen< quelle genre de clavier et de souris utilise tu maintenant pour ton imac Blue?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> iduck< effectivement je vient de vérifier, non il n'y a pas de touche suppr,


Alors t'imagines : 7 ans sans cette touche (P****, 7 ans !), le calvaire que ça représente.


----------



## Ludo67 (12 Août 2006)

J'ai une autre question..(dsl&#233; je connait pas trop l'imac),
J'ai ouvert mon imac et j'ai plong&#233; dans ses entrailles, pour le d&#233;poussi&#233;rer, ceci fait, j'allume mon mac, et j'ai une icone de finder et un point d'int&#233;rrogation qui se succ&#232;de...Puis mac os x d&#233;marre normalement?? C'est quoi encore ce truc?

Bon je vait pas me plaindre sa marche, mais sa me fait me poser des question...


Merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2006)

&#199;a doit &#234;tre parce que le disque de d&#233;marrage n'est pas s&#233;lectionn&#233;. Tu vas dans Prefs syst&#232;me -> D&#233;marrage, et tu cliques sur ton disque, &#231;a ne devrait plus le faire


----------



## Ludo67 (12 Août 2006)

J'ai fait ce que tu ma dit, red&#233;marrer, et parfait... Merci beaucoup, j'esp&#232;re qu'il va vivre lontemps encore 
Au fait, j'ai fait ce d&#233;poussi&#233;rage pour qu'il fasse un peu moins de bruit, mais rien n'y fait... pourtant j'ai bien d&#233;monter le ventilo et nettoyer correctement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2006)

L&#224;, je crains que tu ne doive faire avec, ce Mac date de 1998, huit ans pour un ordi, c'est un &#226;ge respectable, je pense que c'est du &#224; un certain niveau d'usure m&#233;canique.


----------



## Ludo67 (12 Août 2006)

Ok pas grave, de toute façon j'écoute la musique quant je travail dessus...


----------



## Gwen (12 Août 2006)

Ludo67 a dit:
			
		

> gwen< quelle genre de clavier et de souris utilise tu maintenant pour ton imac Blue?



D&#233;j&#224;, il est pas Blue mon iMac, il est Bondy  (En fait, il y a eu un iMac bleu apr&#232;s, c'est pour pas les confondre, mais bon, le bleu &#233;tait plus fonc&#233

Pour r&#233;pondre a ta question, j'utilise le clavier Apple Blanc de mon eMac ainsi qu'une sourie Logitech de base avec molette et double clic. C'est un outils de travail, je veut &#234;tre confortable avec c'est pour &#231;a que j'ai remplac&#233; le clavier et la sourie.


----------



## Ludo67 (12 Août 2006)

Sur mon mini le clavier et la souris blanche ne me g&#232;ne pas, mais sur le imac, sa fait bizarre,
Jvait essayer d'en trouver une comme sa




et le clavier qui va avec..




Comme au lyc&#233;e


----------

